# A molten choc cake dilema



## spicypickles (Apr 8, 2005)

So yes its chocolate cake thats melting inside, I guess its the best thing in the 
world because people eat it. It sells and we have it hidden in a tasting menu so all **** dosent break loose. 
This guy(the now sort of boss of the pastry station) had this recipe that actually kicked ***, whip whole eggs and sugar, add sifted flour till smooth and fold in melted choc/butter. It worked and it was great 6 minutes at 325, wait 30 seconds and it came out of the mold perfect. 
Now hes lightly stiring the egg with sugar and then adding flour. He lets it mix t o a paste. After that he stirs the cream into the chocolate and adds it to the eggs. Then lets it mix some more. 
I get yelled at daily for these THINGS not working out(Im staring to learn that if somthing sticks its messed up)
Am I jerk for thinking that the technique is compleley wrong? or do I need to "do what chef sayz"


----------



## felixe the dog (Jul 16, 2006)

no, he's a jerk for changing the method of the recipe with no regards for the "theory of why it works"!


----------



## piracer (Jun 22, 2006)

i thot these kind of recipies would be hard, but when i worked at a restaurent and got taught how to make this, iwas like, wow thats easy.

the way i was taught, melt 500g chocolate and 500 g butter, slowly. mix 10 egg yolks and 10 eggs with 240g sugar in another bowl. slowly incorparate together, into molds, around 190C or so, 8-10 mins depending on size of moulds, done.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Here is a recipe from America's Test Kitchen, freely viewable if you register with the site. Don't worry, no spam.


----------



## patissiou (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't know whether its a coincidence, but I've got a very similar recipe which I call a "Chocolate Fondant"

Yolk 150g
Whole Egg 600g
Castor Sugar 300g
Couverture Chocolate 750g
Butter 750g
Soft Flour 110g

Melt chocolate and butter together
Whisk yolk, egg ad sugar to ribbon
Fold chocolate mix into egg mix
Fold in flour
Bake at 180 degrees celcius(fan forced) for about 8 min

Works everytime :lips: eat it cold and its fudgy, or eat it slightly warm and it's more like a mousse. I love it colder.
For variations you can drop a couple of white chocolate buttons or pipe white ganache in the middle for added flavour/texture.

Hope this doesn't add to the confusion :talk: 

Richard


----------

